# Is there an Auckland EV club?



## sfk (Nov 18, 2010)

Is there an Auckland EV club?

I don't have an EV. Havn't started building one. Have done a fair bit of research and I'd like to meet up with others with more experience and advice.

I was wondering if there was a "club" or some such thing I could come along to. Needn't be formal or anything 

Superkeen to look over that electric Saker. sorry to miss the Expo the other day. didn't find out about it till after it happened.

Is that a regular thing?


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think that there is an Auckland Club per se but probably getting involved with EVBuilders.com would be the best way to get a de-facto club going.

More to the point - does NZEVA even officially exist? I have checked online and the name does not seem to be registered. Does anyone know who coined the title? 

Is there enough interest (either regionally or nationally) to actually make this a formal construct and get ourselves organised? It seems to me that most builders are happy to "go with the flow" and probably won't want to be bothered with all that goes with running an Association.

Comments/suggestions?


----------



## sfk (Nov 18, 2010)

I have signed up at EVBuilders.com. Not sure what to do next.

I was just keen to get a chance to look over other people's projects, talk in person, and perhaps have a go at _driving_ an EV to understand what I should be aiming for (or aiming to avoid).

I guess this needn't be an organized club as such. Who has the spare time to run that?

These NZEVA forums don't seem particularly active. Are people lurking elsewhere?


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

sfk said:


> These NZEVA forums don't seem particularly active. Are people lurking elsewhere?


Welcome to the forum! You probably know about it, but EVAlbum would be another way to hook up with EVers in your area. Many don't list on there though.


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Nick Smith said:


> More to the point - does NZEVA even officially exist? I have checked online and the name does not seem to be registered. Does anyone know who coined the title?
> 
> Comments/suggestions?


Good question Nick. A bloke gave me an old NZEVA newsletter dated July 1992. They seemed to be quite a strong entity.They had a workshop in Keith Hay Drive in Auckland and lots of events etc. Not sure when they were formed but one of the members was converting cars back in the 60's. ( A Vangard with a knife switch on the dash for reversing ) I notice various other people using the name since but none seem to be an actual Association.
The name of the main person in the club was a "Aleida Spoelstra" if that rings a bell with anybody?


----------

